# thank you and goodbye



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I was going to just not come back, however while drifting off to sleep thoughts of the right thing to do were flooding my mind so I have popped in to make my final post and say goodbye to those who have been such amazing online friends over the years. My reasons are private and will not be voiced.

Firstly, thank you to Calum and the wonderful team of moderators for creating and maintaining the most amazing Vizsla forum in the world and perhaps the best forum in the world bar none. You should be commended as it is a brilliant resource for all things Vizsla. I know it is not always easy and that considerable time and effort goes into keeping it what it is. I hope it continues to thrive and flourish from here on.

Next, I would like to thank all the wonderful participants and members who have provided so much information and enjoyment over the years. I will miss you all. Your knowledge and shared experiences are what makes this small global community what it is. Keep posting and keep this little community growing and learning. 

Kind regards
Ozkar, Astro, little Zsa Zsa and their dad.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't know why and won't ask, but sad to see you go mate. Hopefully you pop in every once in a while. I have your contact info so we'll keep in touch


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

See you later Mate. Bailey, Chloe and I will be following your adventures on your blog.

http://aussievizsladiaries.blogspot.com/

It is linked to Redbirddog - http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/

and will be as long as you continue to write and take pictures.

Australia is now much more a real and live place because of your shared stories. Thank you.

Happy trails my friend. Maybe we'll hunt together one day.

Come back to HVF if and when you feel like it. 

Freedom is a wonderful thing. We can still do what we want (for the most part).

RBD


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Best of luck, Ozkar. I'll be reading the blog.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Will miss your posts Ozkar. All the best.
And will defnitely follow the blog.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you are leaving Oz. Thanks for all your contributions, hopefully in a few weeks/months you will eventually come back here.

Good luck


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Ozkar, your thoughts and advice both in threads I started and in others have helped us so much. The time and wisdom you've contributed to the forum are remarkable, as well as giving many of us an Australian vacation for a few minutes every day. A huge thank you from Watson and me.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

We'll miss you Oz!!

An apache blessing especially for you:

May the sun bring you new energy by day 
May the moon softly restore you by night 
May the rain wash away your worries 
May the breeze blow new strength into your being 
May you walk gently thorugh the world and know it's beauty all the days of your life. 

Ken


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

You - are going to be missed!! You bring good advice and humor to the board. Thank you for officially signing off, I imagine some of us would be worried if we just stopped hearing from you.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ozkar- I'll miss reading your posts. Good luck to you!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ozkar, this makes me so sad... :'( :'( :'(

You've been one of our very best contributors, and you will be missed very much!! I will be reading your blog, though, and so will be staying in touch in that way.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Ozkar - I always enjoyed reading your posts, sad to see you leaving this forum...


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We'll miss you! Hope you come back!

Best of wishes from Riley, Chuck and family


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Bye
I'm trying irony


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for all your contributons to the forum, Ozkar. Best of luck in your future endeavors. Sad to see you go. 

Courtney


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm shocked to see you go but I'm sure you have good reasons to leave the forum. 

Wish you all the best!


----------



## tech_dog (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm weeks away from getting my first Vizsla puppy, and have been mostly lurking in the forum trying to get ready for what's ahead.

While I don't know many of you yet, I hate to see the senior members take their knowledge and exit the forum. Even if you've tired a bit, I hope that you will continue to lurk and provide comments and guidance for those of us who are just beginning our Vizsla learning curve.

It looks like a lot of us are bringing home spring Vizsla puppies, and I know we're going to need some help. I'm about to have questions about biting, barking, guarding, shedding, urinating, growling, heats, dominance, submissiveness, chewing, escaping, jumping, digging, training, running, feeding, crating, not crating, leads, classes, shots, climbing, etc. 

Hang in there guys! We need you....

T.


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

What?

It is the internet. I have no idea what happened but dont let it interfere with a good thing. This place is a good thing. You being here is a good thing.

Chalk the experience up to internet silliness and show the person who pi$$ed you off that you couldnt care less.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

****. I enjoyed reading about your hunts and using the dogs to hunt in a manner unknown to me. Good luck to you on down the road.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

The sun will always rise first for you mate! The adventures, insight and knowledge you have brought us from "down unda" have truely thrilled us and educated many. Being a junior member I've thoroughly enjoyed and looked forward to your posts on a daily/weekly basis! May the most positive of energies find you and your pups!

Thanks for your contributions!

Henri, aka AT


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Others have said it way better than I ever could, going to miss you Mate....

To paraphrase:

Sad to see you go Ozkar... Hoping you rethink your decision, I loved your posts, your sass and especially your class...you are going to be missed by all of us!

RT


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

=(

Good luck to you, Sir.

<3


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh no, very said to see Oz go. All the best to u and your pups!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A loss to the forum ! but not a loss 2 PIKE & me - we will follow his adventures on his blog & and stay in touch on his personal web site - willing to teach & willing to learn - that is Marty !!! - great pics of pups doing what gundogs do - exploring - hunting & lap mutts at night - a life off lead is the only life 4 a V - the time Marty spent on this forum was time VVell spent 4 all of us !!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I do hope you reconsider your decision Marty, I for one, have found your advice invaluable, and your anecdotes both heartfelt, amusing and downright damned good reading. I know a lot of members feel this way so as a mate (even though it's via the ether) at least pop in now and again and let us know how you and zsa zsa, astro, and(when you get him back!) ozkar are fairing.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you Ozkar for the advice you have given me on the forum, you will be missed by us all. I hope you change your mind and come back 

Take care of yourself ;D


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you for all your advice and feedback to the forum. Wishing you well and it will be sad not to see your posts any more.

EastBayer & Milo


----------

